# The PRC in Africa, S. America



## 7point62 (Nov 21, 2008)

The Chinese are buying up sub-Sahara Africa at an astonishing rate, but they are not spreading Democracy...they are there to grab resources, oil, natural gas, iron, timber, etc., to feed their vast machine. Corruption goes hand-in-hand with PRC investment because the Chinese fling bribes around like confetti.  

The same thing is going on, more quietly in South and Central America. A PRC company operates at both ends of the Panama Canal, the most vital east-west sea route and north-south land route in the hemisphere. They are aggressively investing in Venezuelan oil wells and natural gas.

This is all on the surface.

The Chinese PLA (People's Liberation Army) currently has 500,000 special forces operators. The MSS (Ministry of State Security) is said to be heavily involved on the fringes of the PRC investment wave in C. & S. America and Africa, moving in the cover of the business delegations and among the millions of ethnic Chinese who live and work in these regions.

Not to be outdone, Chinese organized crime triads are also said to be extremely active in the Americas, making deals with drug cartels, _maras_ (gangs), communist insurgencies, corrupt government officials, possibly with some MSS collusion.

China also has a strategic interest in Mexico, because of it's vast petroleum resources and its geographical proximity to the U.S. The leftists lost the Mexican presidential election by an RCH--some of you can guess what that means--but by less than one percent. If a leftist government comes to power there, PRC involvement south of the Rio Grande could become a much more vexing problem for us than illegal aliens...and a clear and present danger.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Nov 21, 2008)

I've spent a lot of time in Africa (mostly Kenya, HOA, Tanzania) and every time I'd go back, there was some Chinese infrastructure project going in.  Water lines here, sewer lines there, etc.  They are definitely digging in deep and the Africans are loving every minute since they're getting "upgraded" for free...

But we all know freedom isn't free.





It costs a buck o'five.  ;)


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 22, 2008)

Amen brother.

It's being called the Great Chinese Take-Out.


----------



## JBS (Nov 25, 2008)

AssadUSMC said:


> I've spent a lot of time in Africa (mostly Kenya, HOA, Tanzania) and every time I'd go back, there was some Chinese infrastructure project going in.  Water lines here, sewer lines there, etc.  They are definitely digging in deep and the Africans are loving every minute since they're getting "upgraded" for free...
> 
> But we all know freedom isn't free.
> 
> ...



They're in Morocco all over the place, Algeria, and Mauritania too.

They keep a low profile, from what I've seen, but they work some very high powered deals.

It's like the steel market, which I worked in.

With steel, it is cheaper to produce a product in your factory, if you can get the steel from *scrap* steel sources, and then remelt it- as opposed to buying steel billets from new steel- which is expensive.  Of course the problem with recycling *scrap* metal is that no one makes it on purpose, so you have to buy it wherever you find it- old rail lines, commercial equipment etc.  Northwest Africa is loaded with old rail lines, and thus a good source of steel for recycling purposes.

So a few years ago, the Chinese and the Indians launched an ingenious initiative, and bought up all the major steel sources around this part of the world BY CONTRACT, meaning much of the steel is still in exactly the same spot on the ground as it was to begin with- but it belongs to the Chinese and India.

Those same clever businessmen that spearheaded this scrap steel purchasing process for the Chinese and Indian government then turned around and made fresh SALES contracts with companies in the USA and Europe.  All the while, the scrap metal was still in the ground in Africa, but was spoken for.


Now, USA companies are buying the steel from those exact same locations, and importing it- but at the controlled prices locked in by the Chinese and Indian government buyers who nabbed it all a few years ago.  And, instead of buying it for the original low price directly from Africa, they're buying it from the Chinese owners, who have never even SEEN the material, and at the price they dictate.  They bought it from China, and they control the deal from China.  And, since they had no intention of buying and importing it all themselves, the Chinese only needed to post a tiny percentage of the price, in the form of bank guarantees ( "I promise to buy all this steel, and here's the money for the first shipment").  The intent all along was to merely secure the RIGHTS to the steel, and then resell it to other steel companies around the world for enormous profits.

Needless to say, because they control all the stocks of it (or at least major depots, globally to the tune of billions of dollars worth) they can charge what they want.  Scrap steel has gone up over 150% in 3 years thanks to them.  They've basically leveraged the market completely, and if you want major shipments of scrap steel for recycling, you now have to probably buy it from either China or India- and they're only selling the lower grade stuff, since they funnel the higher quality stuff to their own mills.




This is but one of many areas I've observed very clever moves where Indian and Chinese government- empowered by mandates from their own governments- have been given the authority to put such profitable plans into effect- with the end result being astronomical profits and revenue for the government they represent.




Our government better wake the FUCK up and get our international imp-ex companies competetive, or else China and India are going to be owning natural resources around the world, and spoon feed it to us at the price they command.  IMO, that's an economic intelligence/security issue, and I hope the right people are working on it.


----------



## pardus (Nov 25, 2008)

Steel companies just don't know how to deal with Africans ;)


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 29, 2008)

Good post, JBS. 

4th Generation Warfare is waged militarily, politically, economically and technologically. A victory at the voting booth can be just as effective as a battle won in combat. Disabling your opponent's economy is warfare...Internet sabotage is warfare. Controlling non-renewable natural resources in a world where the population, and hence demand, keeps increasing, gives you immense leverage and power. It gives you a victory that a nuclear war could never achieve...without the destruction.


----------



## pardus (Nov 29, 2008)

7point62 said:


> Good post, JBS.
> 
> 4th Generation Warfare is waged militarily, politically, economically and technologically. A victory at the voting booth can be just as effective as a battle won in combat. Disabling your opponent's economy is warfare...Internet sabotage is warfare. Controlling non-renewable natural resources in a world where the population, and hence demand, keeps increasing, gives you immense leverage and power. It gives you a victory that a nuclear war could never achieve...without the destruction.



Sound like what our enemies are successfully doing to us...


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 29, 2008)

Taking two classes this spring semester:
Police Defense Combatives, and Mandarin Chinese.


----------



## pardus (Nov 29, 2008)

The most important Mandarin phase to learn is "Hu Flung Dung"


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 29, 2008)

They Did!


----------

